# An interview with Mark Holmes from Platinum Blonde



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

My friend did a pretty stellar job of getting Mark Holmes to open up about Platinum Blonde's past and their reunion album and upcoming tour.

http://velvetropemagazine.com/issue...tinum-blonde-all-about-the-music-cover-story/


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Good interview. Thanks for posting


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I still have Standing In The Dark on vinyl and it is a great record - regarding that, I don't care what anybody says. 

There are at least 3 fantastic songs on it and a few good ones too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good interview, thanks.

Ya, I've liked some of PBs music. Cool Canadian band.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

was standing in the dark until we read that! thx for the tip!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum...full interview...not a single pict?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

al3d said:


> hum...full interview...not a single pict?


It was a phone interview -- how would he take a picture?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cell phone pic? 8P


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Good interview. Thanks.

I used to have their first album on vinyl and I hear the hits from it on the radio once in a while. Still sound good to me. Cool videos, too.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice! They were my first concert ever.
I still play Alien Shores on a fairly regular basis


----------

